# Irina Shayk - walks the runway during Dosso Dossi Fall/Winter 2014/15 Fashion Show at Expo Center in Antalya - June 6, 2014 (x10)



## MetalFan (8 Juni 2014)

​


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2014)

:thx: dir für die reizende Irina


----------



## stuftuf (8 Juni 2014)

sehr sehr rassig


----------



## katerkarlo (10 Juni 2014)

was für eine Traumfrau


----------



## Weltenbummler (10 Juni 2014)

Der Popo von Irina sieht sehr sexy aus.


----------



## lunaclems (2 Aug. 2014)

I really like her dress!


----------



## aslinda (7 Okt. 2014)

für so eine frau muss man was besonderes sein. weltfussballer


----------



## Nobullshit (23 Nov. 2014)

Super duper hawt, thanks much


----------



## toulouse2 (1 März 2015)

thanks for beautyfull irina


----------



## Desidude007 (4 Apr. 2015)

Long Tall and hot


----------



## b9e6780d3c (24 Dez. 2019)

Is her dress torn up :O


----------



## besimm (27 Dez. 2019)

klasse frau danke


----------

